#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Mekong river cruise

## fishlocker

https://www.thejakartapost.com/trave...next-year.html

----------


## Luigi

Some of the world’s most famous river bodies including the Nile in Egypt and the Mekong in Vietnam will become the playground for new luxury river cruises set to launch next year. 


Uniworld Boutique River Cruise Collection is expanding its fleet with the addition of three new luxury ships that will set sail along the Nile, Mekong and Douro rivers beginning in 2020.  


Its ship anchored in Italy is also slated to undergo major renovations and re-emerge as the SS La Venezia early next spring. 


Unlike behemoth cruise ships that are built to carry thousands of passengers, river cruise ships are designed as smaller, more intimate alternatives. Uniworld’s fleet has an average capacity of 130 guests.


Mekong Jewel, Vietnam and Cambodia 


The newest luxury river cruise on the Mekong has been designed with the environment in mind, with features like a special paint which claims to create less drag; more efficient, high-performance propellers; energy-efficient LED light fixtures; and an energy-efficient air conditioning system. The 13-day itinerary is set to launch January 3, 2020, taking guests from Ho Chi Minh City to Siem Reap, to Phnom Penh, Angkor Wat and more.

----------


## Luigi

> Its ship anchored in Italy is also slated to undergo major renovations and re-emerge as the SS La Venezia early next spring. 
> 
> Vietnam and Cambodia



What could possibly go wrong.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Iceberg dead ahead.

----------

